# Treadle sewing machine



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Janome 712T Treadle Sewing Machine & FREE BONUS

Does any one have one of these? I looked at one in a store today and it looks like a pretty nifty little machine - all the basic stitches of a modern machine, but without power. It can drop down into either a Singer or White treadle cabinet.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Slick! Not as pretty as an old Singer but it probably works better. Thanks for the link! Did you end up ordering one?


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I have to old singers that are foot powered by the use of a pedal. They both operate fine, I have spare needles for them, so I will stick with them.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I wouldn't jump on that Janome till you find a cabinet it fits in.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Yes, I am looking for a cabinet with a working treadle. I found a lovely one yesterday on Craig's list - with a working machine to boot. But.... it is a brand that I am not sure will work with the Janome machine. I may have the owner bring it to the shop and see if it will work. 

I like the old machines - I do all my quilt piecing with my grandmother's Singer featherweight. But... the advantage of this newer machine is having more stiches than just forward and reverse. It can even do button holes without the clunky attachements. So for sewing elastic, stretcher fabrics, etc, it is probably more multipurpose. I will never part with my old Singer. But I never imagined having a modern machine with a treadle. Apparantly they are quite popular overseas in areas without electricity, and of course it is a perfect machine for power grid collapse. It also keeps one in business with a very marketable (barter-able) skill.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I have a 1934 Singer with the big table. It was seized up & belt missing. Only took fresh oil to loosen everything up. Round leather belt was cheap. But broke it & had to replace it first time I folded the machine inside the cabinet. Had no idea you had to take the belt off to open & close.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

You can convert most any sewing machine to use with a treadle. You won't get the electronically controlled stitches but the zigzag, binding, hemming and other mechanical stitches will all work fine when converted to a treadle drive.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Well I found a lovely old Singer treadle, 7 drawer cabinet with TWO working machines. One is the original machine that came with the cabinet (135 years old!!!) and the other is a more "modern" electric Singer (1949). It would have taken a bit of fidgeting to get the new Jenome machine to fit into the cabinet - a couple of notches cut in the wood and a notch cut out of the plastic of the new machine. I just couldn't do it. I mean, the old machine and cabinet have been together for 135 years - why break them up now? So I am having the old machine reconditioned and will use it in the original treadle cabinet.

So now I am on a quest to find ANOTHER cabinet - this time without a machine - that I can adapt to accomodate the new Jenome treadle machine. Then I will have TWO treadle machines - one with a simple straight stitch - great for quilt piecing, and a modern zigzag machine for button holes, stretch fabrics, etc.

I really do love the old machines. I actually have 4 old Singers, and I have half a mind to learn repair/restoration work. It would certainly be a useful post SHTF skill - reconditioning old machines that could be put back into useful service.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

RNPrepper,
If you are good with wood just make a cabinet for it. You can get a large pulley and connect it to a treadle based on the singer pattern. Then get a belt and you have converted it to a treadle machine. (and you can brag that you did it all by yourself) 
If you don't have the space then maybe you could borrow a friends shop - maybe he will volunteer to help. (you still have the bragging rights)


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

PaulS said:


> RNPrepper,
> If you are good with wood just make a cabinet for it. You can get a large pulley and connect it to a treadle based on the singer pattern. Then get a belt and you have converted it to a treadle machine. (and you can brag that you did it all by yourself)
> If you don't have the space then maybe you could borrow a friends shop - maybe he will volunteer to help. (you still have the bragging rights)


Cabinets with treadles are on Craigslist for $30 - $50. Can't make one for that. I got the 7 drawer cabinet with two machines for only $125. I'll bet they will be worth a LOT more than that when the lights go out!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> Cabinets with treadles are on Craigslist for $30 - $50. Can't make one for that. I got the 7 drawer cabinet with two machines for only $125. I'll bet they will be worth a LOT more than that when the lights go out!


Well, you got me there. I just automatically go into the "build it" mindset whenever there is a need. I get just what I want and nobody but me to blame if it doesn't work right.


----------



## franciaszoe (Nov 14, 2021)

RNprepper said:


> Janome 712T Treadle Sewing Machine & FREE BONUS
> 
> Does any one have one of these? I looked at one in a store today and it looks like a pretty nifty little machine - all the basic stitches of a modern machine, but without power. It can drop down into either a Singer or White treadle cabinet.


I bought a calanda which is a Japanese pfaff. It's able to sew through 10 layers of carhartt or canvas and leather without issues. I paid $100 and feel like I stole it.


----------

